# Direct fit question



## Squallie (Jan 1, 2008)

i was curious about a few things. on performancecenter.com they have the JBA mid pipe, and then on slponline.com they have the loud mouth 1 exhaust system. are these two components compatable on a 04 GTO? im taking it the mid pipes are for the stock headers and the slp exhaust SHOULD bolt right up to these. thanks in advance.


----------

